# Puritan Board, first impressions



## FrozenChosen (May 28, 2004)

Obviously it's not enough that I made a topic about an hour ago. I had to make another one.

Since at some point, all of you were new to PB, what were your first impressions? I think this could be a pretty funny topic.

When I first got here, I arrived right at [i:654d9aa2d2]The Passion[/i:654d9aa2d2] controversy. I was leaning pro-Passion and Mr. Greco tore me up. I didn't like it at the time but I appreciated it later.

Then I began to read about the Auburn Heresy and how irate at it you were. Being at Auburn University, which is not in any way affiliated with that heresy which I have come to realize, I was like &quot;what did we do? I don't wanna be a heretic!&quot;

And third, I realized just how very very very very [size=-2]little[/size] I know about Reformed theology. But you guys have been helping me grow little by little and I appreciate it!


----------



## rembrandt (May 28, 2004)

First thought: &quot;Wow, these people actually know what they're talking about.&quot; I was impressed with how 'learned' the majority of people were. Also, this was the first time I met the practical implications of Calvinsim, in the Pilgrim's Progress forum and what not. Very good, very edifying. Very thankful! :bs2:

Paul


----------



## dswatts (May 28, 2004)

Well, I had been reading Matt's articles on his site for a while now, so I knew the PB would be good.

And I haven't been disappointed. God bless all of you!

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## Ianterrell (May 28, 2004)

I had seen more than a few Christian message boards. This was the first Reformed one that I joined. What really struck me was the overall politeness that I saw. I wanted to find a place like this that had a good atmosphere and room for discussion on Reformed theology.


----------



## wsw201 (May 28, 2004)

Daniel,

[quote:e516bf3f35]
Then I began to read about the Auburn Heresy and how irate at it you were. Being at Auburn University, which is not in any way affiliated with that heresy which I have come to realize, I was like &quot;what did we do? I don't wanna be a heretic!&quot; 
[/quote:e516bf3f35]

Actually the heresy does have something to do with Auburn University!

ROOOOOOOLLL TIIIIIIIIIDE !!!!! :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 28, 2004)

[quote:494bec76be][i:494bec76be]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:494bec76be]
Actually the heresy does have something to do with Auburn University!

ROOOOOOOLLL TIIIIIIIIIDE !!!!! :bs2: [/quote:494bec76be]

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR EAGLE! HEY!


----------



## JohnV (May 28, 2004)

First impressions? That was quite a while ago. I joined in Jan. of 2003, but I had viewed it earlier. At first, when I say &quot;Credo Baptist&quot; and &quot;Paedo Baptist&quot; I was lost. I didn't know what the discussion was about, except that it involved Baptist vs. Reformed views of Baptism (as I knew the terms. ) 

Somewhat later I looked in again and saw, and read, a discussion on something I was looking into. I think I found it through a google search. I just read for a while. Then one day I wanted to ask something that I don't remember anymore. If I recall rightly, it was in the apologetics forum. So I joined in, and had a discussion with Craig (LOTW). Back then it was easy to keep up with all the threads, and it was all very interesting. As I got to know everyone, I got used to the terms of &quot;Credo&quot; and &quot;Paedo&quot;. 

My first impression was that this Board was diffrerent. There was a care for the person behind the post, a care that was absent from any other board I visited. Until I came across the Puritan Board, I had no desire of joining any discussion Board, though I had done so to have available to me some resources. I can't even remember which they were that I had joined. The Puritan Board was different; it was actually Christian in demeanor, and not just in name. And it was also Reformed, both in demeanor and name. That's what stands out for me in my recollection, and still does.


----------



## sastark (May 28, 2004)

[quote:27fef963b7][i:27fef963b7]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:27fef963b7]
I saw a discussion about Dr. Bahnsen being a better apologist that the Apostle Paul...so I joined in. [/quote:27fef963b7]

What, you didn't start that one? :bs2:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2004)

this was the first message board I ever joined and I swear it is the only reformed fellowship I have after being through several churchs and not a member noow and is something Iam slowly but surely working on this has to be a church in and of itself for me. There have been times where i have wanted to leave because being a christian who seeks biblical reform is a lonely thing out here. But god keeps makin me stay and Im thankful for that.

&quot;Im not just a moderator Im also a client&quot; 

Blade

&quot;what happens on the puritan board stays on the puritan board&quot;


----------



## blhowes (May 28, 2004)

I actually had two first impressions of the puritan board, one was of the web site and one of the forum.

I had been frequenting another board and was just beginning to consider the Biblical reasons for paedo baptism. Somebody posted a link to Matthew's retraction, and I was so curious how somebody could go from being a baptist to being a paedo baptist, that I just had to read his retraction. It was fascinating to read and, of course, after reading that I read a bunch of other stuff at the web site. At the time I wasn't aware that there was a forum here also, but my first impression of the site itself was a very positive one.

My second first impression came probably a few weeks later. This other board I was at was very negative and at times I felt intimidated posting anything. I started searching for another forum and I think I just did a search for reformed forums. I came across this one and was really pleased with the tone of the board. People treated each other with much more respect (Christian love) then what I was used to. It was like a breath of fresh air. There were strong differences of opinion, but it seemed that ideas were attacked instead of the person. 

It wasn't until probably a week or so later that I realized that the webmaster of the forum was the same guy who wrote the retraction. Talk about a small world.

Bob

[Edited on 5-28-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Christopher (May 28, 2004)

I am not sure of my first impression. Before we had to re-register after the board crashed the first time I was one of the first 5 original members I think. I was so delighted to get in on the ground level and was proud to have served as a Super Admin of this board for a while. I have come to have such a deep love for those of you here. Many of you have prayed with me and been there for me in some very hard times. Thank you. I am going to get a tissue now. LOL


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

when i first joined about a year ago, my best friend, joshua, had been asking me to check it out...

well, i registered, and soon said something offensive (no surprise if you know me... i'm the least PC person i know)...

so i ended up calling one of you retarded indirectly... and then i just kept acting stoopid... so i got banned... while i was banned, i'd view the board to see some of the issues being discussed, and for some reason i just disliked some of you... 


a year later, they let me back in, and it is entirely different... i am very grateful for the second chance... i've learned a lot by reading the discussions, and i feel like many of you are friends...

Christopher, can i borrow your tissue? hehehe


----------



## Christopher (May 28, 2004)

You can have the tissue but yuour not getting my Bud. LOL.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 28, 2004)

*This place is great!*

I had been looking for a place like this for quite some time... though I did not know it. 

When I first got here everyone was talking reformed theology - Which was quite a change from what I was use to. I had been all alone with this predestination thing as far as I could see by the people that I knew. I happen to go to an arminian church - I'm not liked there very much.

It was great to not have to argue about God's soveriegn right to be soveriegn.  I could finally read and post things that were deeper theologically and scripturally than 'how the animals entered the ark'. To me, that was about as far as I got with people. - Maybe because that leaves me an opportunity to talk about how God brought the animals to Noah, which led me on to talk of God's sovereignty. :bs2:

I just want to thank all you guys, and not just the moderators, though you do a great job also. I wanted to thank everybody here, because hey we are all members. - Kinda like the body of Christ!

Thanks for helping me out even when I ask questions that are pretty basic,
Joshua


----------



## cupotea (May 28, 2004)

My first impression?

&quot;Hey, they're talking about Calvinism and there is no flame war!&quot;


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

Great bunch of people here. I enjoy the fellowship with like minded believers.

I really don't get too involved in the doctrinal discussions anymore, but I like to read/follow some of them.


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

A group of Bouncies who get too carried away with PB discussions.

:blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1::blah1:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2004)

better stop before scott catches you


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

Shouldn't we keep running so he doesn't catch us?


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

Winky was recently banned.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 28, 2004)

My first impressions were correct. A good place to discuss Christain worldview without the ususal somone spitting out rattlesnakes heads over someone elses view. 

(well one guy refered to us Baptists as neo-gnostics and was rather rude at times) but other than that. A OK

I stay away from the credo paedo debate now, my position has not and looks like it will not change. No need for me to venture back into that arena as I know enough to see that I wont change anyones mind and mine wont be changed.

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

My first thought was, &quot;What a bunch of nerds.&quot;

No, just kidding. I actually did a websearch for &quot;puritan&quot; and Webmaster's site came up, and from there it was a hop, skip and jump to here. I lurked for a while, because there are some...intense people on the board. It's funny now, when I joined I was so nervous. Hahaha. I don't like meeting new people, and apparently the shyness includes meeting people in cyberspace. I pretty much use the net for surfing and email. The discussion group thing was new to me.

I quickly figured out that I might learn a few things about theology here (or at least learn that I ought to figure out what I believe about things). I really enjoy the exchanges and, like Gregg, mostly just read the deeper threads. When I have something brilliant to say, you'll hear from me there. Just don't hold your breath.

I'm definately &quot;Pinky&quot; and not &quot;The Brain&quot;...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 28, 2004)

[quote:e681a63d00][i:e681a63d00]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:e681a63d00]
[quote:e681a63d00]
well one guy refered to us Baptists as neo-gnostics and was rather rude at times
[/quote:e681a63d00]

that was Mark Kodak.

I referred to baptists as solipsists

it was all in good fun, though [/quote:e681a63d00]

Ahh I thought it was Visigoth. Or are they the same guy?
Oh well, dont matter now. Its behind me now and I actually was not that ticked at the term.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 29, 2004)

[quote:d5d5346b88][i:d5d5346b88]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:d5d5346b88]
[quote:d5d5346b88]
well one guy refered to us Baptists as neo-gnostics and was rather rude at times
[/quote:d5d5346b88]

that was Mark Kodak.

I referred to baptists as solipsists

it was all in good fun, though [/quote:d5d5346b88]

Yeah, good-ole Mark's just [i:d5d5346b88]really[/i:d5d5346b88] opinionated about a lotta stuff. But I of all people can't blame him for that , especially on the baptism versus credobaptism thing...err, uh, I mean, did I say that out loud? 

In Christ's love of course,

Chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 29, 2004)

I actually first found A Puritan's Mind while browsing the internet for Reformed t-shirts! God has a providencial sense of humor, indeed. As I read more on APM, I learned about PB, and started reading some of the stuff here, and joined a bit later.

My first general major impression was, as many other peopel have said, just the great extent to which people were real, honest and charitable with one another, and they didn't have an agenda. It truly was (and is) a healthy community of like-minded Reformed brethren. Praise God for sustaining it!

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 29, 2004)

[quote:e92a88a115][i:e92a88a115]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:e92a88a115]
huh? I happen to think he is right. I also think I am right about solipsism.

It's not an opinion. It's truth [/quote:e92a88a115]

That's what I was saying, too. Hence my contrast of &quot;baptism&quot; with credobaptism...(humorously implying that the latter is not baptism, or at least not an orthodox view of it.) But I guess it's not as funny now that I've had to explain it. Sorry, I thought I made it more clear.

Chris


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

[quote:410e7a8274][i:410e7a8274]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:410e7a8274]
it was visigoth, who then changed his name to wintermute who is aka Mark Kodak [/quote:410e7a8274]

Does anyone else hear dimes dropping?


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

[quote:29b7a7f004][i:29b7a7f004]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:29b7a7f004]
or at least not an orthodox view of it.
[/quote:29b7a7f004]

Call it unorthodox, but I call it Biblical.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Christopher write:
[quote:568f7cad79]
Does anyone else hear dimes dropping? 
[/quote:568f7cad79]

uzzled:uzzled:uzzled:uzzled:uzzled:

HUH?

Mary


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

&quot;dropping dimes&quot; is an expression that means you are ratting on someone.


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

[quote:724313cde1][i:724313cde1]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:724313cde1]
[quote:724313cde1][i:724313cde1]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:724313cde1]
[quote:724313cde1][i:724313cde1]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:724313cde1]
or at least not an orthodox view of it.
[/quote:724313cde1]

Call it unorthodox, but I call it Biblical.  [/quote:724313cde1]

Chris what happened to you? Last I remember you were coming over to the light side of the force??? The Emperor was a credo-baptist. Yoda was a paedobaptist [/quote:724313cde1]

In the end I had to go with Master Jesus. lol


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:

Not dime bags, Mary.

You are soooo cruising for a bruising. Forget Josh Hicks. I may have to Smack you down myself. I am NOT a stoner! I have never been a stoner! I will never BE a stoner! You cannot paint all Detroiters with Rasheed's brush. BTW, where is he FROM? Not Detroit, I'm sure. He's probably from California.

&quot;Dropping dimes&quot;, huh? Interesting. I'll have to try to use that one. I love picking up lingo from other parts of the country.

Does anyone else call a store where you can buy beer, wine and liquor a &quot;party store&quot;? I get a lot of flack in Chicago for that one...they say it's weird.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## sailorswife (May 29, 2004)

My first impression of the PB was annoyance, I got sick of seeing the back of my PB addicted husbands head staring at a green screen (acid green), but before I knew it I was sucked in as well. Now I see how much my hubby has learned by being on here and I can appreciate it.

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by sailorswife]


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

[quote:af65c9cf09][i:af65c9cf09]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:af65c9cf09]
[quote:af65c9cf09][i:af65c9cf09]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:af65c9cf09]
[quote:af65c9cf09][i:af65c9cf09]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:af65c9cf09]
[quote:af65c9cf09][i:af65c9cf09]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:af65c9cf09]
[quote:af65c9cf09][i:af65c9cf09]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:af65c9cf09]
or at least not an orthodox view of it.
[/quote:af65c9cf09]

Call it unorthodox, but I call it Biblical.  [/quote:af65c9cf09]

Chris what happened to you? Last I remember you were coming over to the light side of the force??? The Emperor was a credo-baptist. Yoda was a paedobaptist [/quote:af65c9cf09]

In the end I had to go with Master Jesus. lol [/quote:af65c9cf09]

You mean the same Jesus who was circumcised as an infant [/quote:af65c9cf09]

Yep that same Jesus who fulfilled the Law and commanded those who would be his disciple to repent and that they be baptized. Love ya brother.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:baa2df75c4]
you were the one who called down the thunder and asked me to talk smack. didn't you know that san diegans were the best smack talkers? 
[/quote:baa2df75c4]

I shudder to think what San Diegans AREN'T the best at...

I didn't say I couldn't take it. I said I may have to knock Josh Hicks out of the way to take you down myself...

:smug_b:


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

Come to him not to the fount.


----------



## Learner (May 29, 2004)

The title of Spurgeon's most popular sermons regarding the unbiblical idea of infant baptism.I love those sermons!


----------



## blhowes (May 29, 2004)

[b:933d4cd4f8]sailorswife wrote:[/b:933d4cd4f8]
My first impression if the PB was annoyance, I got sick of seeing the back of my PB addicted husbands head staring at a green screen (acid green), ...

...and now Patrick has to deal with seeing the back of your PB addicted head staring at a green screen. Is he adjusting well?

(I can almost see him now, standing behind you, saying &quot;Come on! Its my turn now!&quot; ) 

Bob

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## cupotea (May 29, 2004)

The SECOND thing I noticed about PB was that the rabbit trails are hilarious.


----------



## JohnV (May 29, 2004)

I wonder if Pat and Anne have wrestling matches to see who gets to use the computer first? I wonder who wins? I wonder if they fight about &quot;acid green&quot; or &quot;sky blue&quot;? I wonder....? I wonder about a lot of things, many of which are none of my business even. I even wonder why I wonder. But mostly I wonder at what comes next each day when I log onto the PB. 

In a way I liked the PB better when there were fewer posts per day. I could keep up with it then, and read everyone's posts. I find that next to impossible now. But I really like having all these members a-Board, and hope for even more. I tend to agree with Nathan that this Board is the nearest thing to Church for me. It has been to me what I only have a faint memory of Church being. So what I really wonder at is the awesome growth of the PB, and that the loving atmosphere has remained quite intact throughout. In spite of who wins the wrestling matches.

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## sailorswife (May 29, 2004)

[quote:14d7dcbc02][i:14d7dcbc02]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:14d7dcbc02]
I wonder if Pat and Anne have wrestling matches to see who gets to use the computer first? I wonder who wins? I wonder if they fight about &quot;acid green&quot; or &quot;sky blue&quot;?

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by JohnV] [/quote:14d7dcbc02]

Actually I usually get on when he is at work, though sometimes I am mean and sign on when he is at home and really wants to talk presumptive regeneration etc...., hahahahaha:bs2:

Also he is acid green and I am Fizato Blue Zone under my screen name so we don't have to fight about that.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Josh wrote:
[quote:a172592b1f]
You obviously didn't find out what Meek the Weak Manata did to &quot;The Pharisee&quot; did ya? 
[/quote:a172592b1f]

NO!?!? You guys had your match and I MISSED it? It was my idea...way to leave me out. What happened? Did he pull the old &quot;Hey, look over there!&quot; trick?

You know, Josh, with a name like &quot;The Pharisee&quot; we were really expecting more from you!

And Suzanne! Shape up! They are not called &quot;rabbit trails...&quot; They are called &quot;excurses&quot;. That's so much more respectable sounding, don't you think???

Mary


----------



## JohnV (May 29, 2004)

I nominate Mary for moderator. She knows how to get people in line. They may not know what they're in line for, but they're in line.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:6287301725][i:6287301725]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:6287301725]
I nominate Mary for moderator. She knows how to get people in line. They may not know what they're in line for, but they're in line.   [/quote:6287301725]

John, you're killing me!! Way to make me LAUGH! Listen, if [b:6287301725]I[/b:6287301725] don't know why I'm in line, how can I possibly explain it to others?!?!

BTW, I don't think you want me to be moderator. I am half-German, and you know what a little bit of power can do to a German...

Mary


----------



## cupotea (May 29, 2004)

[quote:0043182ba7]That's so much more respectable sounding, don't you think???[/quote:0043182ba7]

A rose by any other name, m'dear..

::singsong:: Here comes Peter Cottontail, hopping down the...the....[i:0043182ba7]excurses[/i:0043182ba7]?

Nahhhh.....


----------



## JohnV (May 29, 2004)

Well, Mary, if you can't tell the difference between &quot;why I'm in line,&quot; and &quot;what I'm in line for&quot;, then maybe you're not my first choice for moderator after all. If you can't split hairs, then you have a ways to go yet. 

But you know me, I don't paint all Germans with the same brush; at least not unless they all line up first. And even then I prefer my spraygun.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 30, 2004)

[quote:5feb011504][i:5feb011504]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:5feb011504]
[b:5feb011504]sailorswife wrote:[/b:5feb011504]
My first impression if the PB was annoyance, I got sick of seeing the back of my PB addicted husbands head staring at a green screen (acid green), ...

...and now Patrick has to deal with seeing the back of your PB addicted head staring at a green screen. Is he adjusting well?

(I can almost see him now, standing behind you, saying &quot;Come on! Its my turn now!&quot; ) 

Bob

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by blhowes] [/quote:5feb011504]
Actually Bob you're not far off. What's really nice is the old sucker line &quot;Can you get such and such for me....&quot; and then I return after satisfying the request of my beloved to find the chair occupied


----------



## blhowes (May 30, 2004)

[b:e4a04634d8]Patrick wrote:[/b:e4a04634d8]
What's really nice is the old sucker line &quot;Can you get such and such for me....&quot; and then I return after satisfying the request of my beloved to find the chair occupied 

That's funny. What's even more funny, and I don't know if you'd admit to it, is that she probably has used (and gotten away with) that sucker line on more than one occasion.

Well, how does that old saying go? 

&quot;A family that PBs together, stays together&quot;.

Bob


----------

